# needing help



## Mountainfarms (Feb 3, 2015)

what should i do, 4H officers do not want to help the kids or parents in any types of livestock showings, or any thing for that matter, most of the time its left up to the parents to find out from other countys on things we need to know. its like there there just to get there paycheck. its pretty frustrating for all the parents. just wondering who i can complain to. unless its something there own kids are involved in.


----------



## Mountainfarms (Feb 3, 2015)

This is our extension office everybodys having trouble with.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know that there is anyone you can complain to. Maybe the state agricultural department.


----------



## Mountainfarms (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes thanks, we been trying all spring to get things ready for goat showing with no luck,cant get rules , or any info. what put the icing on the cake for me was the way kids were treated at last weeks shooting sports for 4H when a little over weight girl got made fun of till the point she dropped out, and she was a good kid , had already received a scholarship to a college . i try not to be a trouble maker but this county's in trouble.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

The county extension agent's supervisor is at the district level. You should be able to go to your state 4-H website and find out the information for district and state employees. I hate to hear that about 4-H!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

This makes me sad. We sometimes have a little "politics" going on in our dairy goat events, but NEVER at at the extension level. Our extension folk are VERY helpful and professional. I would definitely make a phone call or forge a letter to the district or state office.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would be throwing a fit, that is just awful! I am honestly not sure who you have to contact, I'd think going over the agent's head to a supervisor would be a start, and get all the parents who are complaining involved in the complaint.

In our county there isn't any real help with species individually, but our new ag agent/4-H leader here tries his best and is so nice to the kids. I couldn't imagine others not getting the same fun opportunities and kindness


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Use the Sectional & State Complaint Form to report potential violations of California 4-H member or adult volunteer code of conduct and violations of UC 4-H YDP policy and procedures.


Complete all sections of the Complaint Form. Incomplete information can delay addressing the incident. 


Briefly describe the complaint. Include additional information as necessary to complete the report.

Get more parents to complain.


----------

